# dog beds as goat beds



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,
I remember reading that goats prefer to sleep off the ground. I'm not sure if we;d be able to put a shelf in their shelter (we havent built anything yet) and at work i saw big dog beds for $30, and i was wondering if they would like that. they're not very high off the ground obviously but i thought they might like being able to get up a bit in the bed.

they're the kind like this:









any experience/thoughts/advice is welcome  thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never tried one, but they'd probably like it...though they might be kinda rough with it. My goats tend to bed down on the ground...on hay or straw. Sometimes they'll rest up on the spools, but they do just fine on the ground.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I made a wooden shelf bed, they love it. The one night they slept on the floor of their stall in the am my wether was sleeping under his food dish which is mounted on the wall and he had a pine branch laying on his back,it was totally dramatic and ridiculous!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

It's okay if they're rough with it, as long as they like it. Worth a try, if it's the best I can do. 

Some goats sound like drama queens! LOL


----------

